# Reloading Wolf 2-3/4" hulls



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried reloading Wolf "dove and quail load" hulls? They actually are a high brass base and seem decent. I bought a case of these for quail season and am just curious if anyone has used them. They are cheap enough to order online so if they are not worth it....I will just toss them. But......I always check first!!


----------

